# Leitungslänge Termofühler Typ J



## DelphiKE (26 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

wie lang darf die Messleitung eines Temperaturfühlers vom Typ J sein, ohne das ich Verluste im Bereich Spannung/Strom wegen der Leitungslänge habe?


----------



## MasterOhh (26 Juni 2012)

Ich glaube bei Thermoelementen muss man sich weniger wegen Verlusten sorgen machen. Da sie nur Spannungen im mV bis niedrigen V Bereich liefern sind die Messeingänge recht hochohmig und die Messelektronik sehr empfindlich.

Je länger deine Leitung wird und so mehr Störspannungen holst du dir rein. Die können dir zum einem deine Messung verpfuschen und im schlimmsten Fall deine Messelektronik zerpusten.


----------



## DelphiKE (26 Juni 2012)

Ab welcher Leitungslänge könnte sowas Passieren? Reden wir hier im Meterbereich oder eher in größeren Maßstäben?


----------



## Sheldon (26 Juni 2012)

Moin,
solche "Geschichten" solltest du generell abschirmen.....dann klappt's auch mit dem Messwerten...


----------



## gravieren (26 Juni 2012)

Hi


Sheldon schrieb:


> Moin,
> solche "Geschichten" solltest du generell abschirmen.....dann klappt's auch mit dem Messwerten...



Suche doch mal unter Google:

Thermoleitungen
Ausgleichsleitungen  (Spezielle, für dein Thermoelement Typ "J"  passende Leitung)

IEC-Farbcode des Kabels beachten  !


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermoelement


Achtung:  KEIN normales abgeschirmtes Kabel verwenden !

Gruß Karl


----------



## Sheldon (26 Juni 2012)

gravieren schrieb:


> Achtung:  KEIN normales abgeschirmtes Kabel verwenden !



Moin Karl,
zum einen ist mir schon klar das das Thema Thermoelektrik nicht _"unter ferner liefen"_ abgetan werden kann....desweiteren habe ich dem Kollegen auch nicht geraten ein "normales" Kabel zu nehmen......dennoch kann ich deine Aussage in den von dir genannten Link's nicht wieder finden - im Gegenteil, im Datenblatt "TT8000.pdf" (http://www.tematec.de/data/TT8000.pdf) findet sich eine Leitung für "Typ J" *MIT* Abschirmung.


----------



## gravieren (26 Juni 2012)

Hi


Sheldon schrieb:


> Moin Karl,
> zum einen ist mir schon klar das das Thema Thermoelektrik nicht _"unter ferner liefen"_ abgetan werden kann....desweiteren habe ich dem Kollegen auch nicht geraten ein "normales" Kabel zu nehmen......dennoch kann ich deine Aussage in den von dir genannten Link's nicht wieder finden - im Gegenteil, im Datenblatt "TT8000.pdf" (http://www.tematec.de/data/TT8000.pdf) findet sich eine Leitung für "Typ J" *MIT* Abschirmung.



Vorab, nim es NICHT persönlich   .
Wir können hier diskutieren.



Die Auführungen der jeweiligen Ausgleichsleitungen sind je nach Umgebungssutuation zu wählen.

PVC --> Normalumgebung.
Silicon, Telfon, Glasseide --> höhere Temperaturen bei der Kabelführung/Verlegungswege.
Stahldraht --> mechanischer Schutz.

 (Die "Abschirmung" ist ein mechanischer Schutz.  )
Wobei es, wenn das Budget es her gibt, man natürlich eine "Abschirmung"  nehmen kann.

Grundsätzlich:
Die Thermoelemente sind alle sehr "niederohmig".
Widerstandswert je nach länge und Querschnitt  sehr klein  ( 15 meter kleiner als 10 Ohm)


P.S: 
Ich verwende seit 25 Jahren Thermoelemente
Bin jedoch NICHT zu alt, um was neues zu lernen.

Hast du eine anders lautende Information hierzu, sende mir bitte Infos zu.

P.P.S.:  
Ich setze auch vornehmlich Kabel mit Stahlmantel ein.  (Kann ja NICHT schaden)
Bei Kopplungen/Verfälschungen der Signale setze ich zusätzlich auf Distanz zu den Stromführenden Leitern, Stahlpanzerrohre die "großflächig" geerdet und durchverbunden werden.



Gruß Karl


----------

